# When is To Old to Spay??



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so I have been working with some friends who rescued a gorgeous chocloate rednose girl, we have alittle work still but just in two weeks she has come a long way. Now they have an older, I do beleive they said she was 5 yr. old APBT/Rott mix who is still intact and that two different vets told them that she is too old to be spayed due to it being a much bigger surgery than it would be on the pup who is a year. Is this true or not??

Is 5 yrs. to old to be spayed and is it a bigger surgery than on a younger dog??


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That is strange. I have never heard of that. But all my dogs were young when they were spayed.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

The council nearly made me get stage spayed at 7 due to a yard accident, they didnt mention any risks (but why would they, they hate pitbulls  )

Also my otherhalfs cousins dog had to be spayed due to prostate cancer and he is 9 or 10 
Hes still a happy healthy dog.

Hoep this helps


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nope its not to old at all , when we got one of our homes growing up it came with a lab rotti { or rotten lab as we called him} and my mom took him in to get a check up he was like 6-7 years old at the time and he started getting these masses growing on his neck and we were worried about cancer the vet advised to get him fixed { after biopsys came back neg} for other issues like him being mean to our male boston ect and for health issues so we got him fixed, he was 6 or 7 Im pretty sure they can at any age. They were even willing to do our boston when he was 10 cause he was elderly and starting to have health issues cataracts and stuff they tried saying it would reduce the risk of testicular cancer but at that point he was old my mom just let him be thought that would be too much for a senior dog to go through { he lived 5 more years until we had to put him down} The SPCA gets adult dogs in all the time and they are all sold spay and neutered 5 years old isnt that old really there shouldnt be an issue unless there are other health issues they are worried about cardiac,ect.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesome answers guys, I told them the same thing, gonna have to call my vet and get that set up for them then. I told them she will have a longer life if spayed  ANd they want to but were told otherwise


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

depending on the health of the dog if the health is poor I would not do it but if it is a healthy dog I would spay up to age 8 or 9 depending on health. I would do a blood panel first to make sure there are no issues but IMO 5 years old is just fine.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Lisa she is aperfectly healthy girl. Gonna have to let them know this and now I gotta call my vet, lol. Thanks all


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Spays are harder on older girls, but 5 is not that old, even for a big dog. I know females who have been spayed at 8, 10, 11, etc. The surgery is tougher on them, yes, but they're not "too old to spay." Rather risk the spay than risk a litter, IMO.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> Spays are harder on older girls, but 5 is not that old, even for a big dog. I know females who have been spayed at 8, 10, 11, etc. The surgery is tougher on them, yes, but they're not "too old to spay." Rather risk the spay than risk a litter, IMO.


:goodpost:
also, the older the bitch gets the higher the chance for pyometra. Most common in older females.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Lindsay, I knew it would prolly be a little harder on an older dog, I told them they should just do both girls in one day so the healing time will be less since the younger one is a total spazz, lol.

But thank you all, I do appreciate this, I think they are going to get it done at my vets office. Of course I didn't get in touch with the low cost spay/nueter clinics either to see if they would do it.


----------

